# Running Xbox 360 through AVR?



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey guys, I think I'm having an alzheimer's moment since I haven't messed w/my AVR setup in a couple of years (and I tend to easily forget stuff I'm rusty on!).

I'd like to run my Xbox 360, audio and video, through the back of my Pioneer VSX-918 AVR to make it easier for my wife to use the Harmony Remote. 

I wanted to use the AVR's 'DVR/VCR' composite yellow/red/white video and audio inputs to use the AVR to get the Xbox360 picture on the TV and audio through the AVR.

I hooked the 360's composite cables to the rear of the AVR and selected the proper input but no pic or audio. Like I said, I forget this stuff easy nowadays and couldn't remember if I need to run a male RCA from the AVR's 'TV monitor' to the TV or what exactly (can't find the manual for the AVR).

Thanks for the input

Jeremy


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

You need to hook the avr to the tv
Use the yellow monitor out of the avr to the tv video in.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey thanks that's what I was thinking and it worked. But another noob question as I haven't messed with game systems since the original briefcase sized Xbox and PS2 lol....

I plugged in the supplied red/white audio cables to the corresponding red/white audio jacks for the same 'DVR' input. I have sound from the front left, right AND subwoofer.

Where is the subwoofer getting the sub signal from?

Unless I'm blind I only saw an HDMI output on the 360 along with the weird proprietary composite yellow/red/white patch cord with no component jacks at all on the unit. 

I already have my DVD recorder with built in tuner using the AVR's digital coax cable so I guess I'll get an optical cable to run straight from the 360 to the AVR.

Or just run the DVD recorder/tuner through the AVR I guess and let the AVR do all of the switching. 

Thoughts?


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

niceguy said:


> Hey thanks that's what I was thinking and it worked. But another noob question as I haven't messed with game systems since the original briefcase sized Xbox and PS2 lol....
> 
> I plugged in the supplied red/white audio cables to the corresponding red/white audio jacks for the same 'DVR' input. I have sound from the front left, right AND subwoofer.
> 
> ...


My thoughts are bolded


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Ok one last dumb question for now....I got the video signal for the 360 by hooking up the composite cables to the AVR's 'DVR' input and running an rca from the AVR's monitor out to the TVs 'Video 2' input (already had labeled it for Gaming previously).

Now so far I have the component cables running from the DVDR output to the TV's input so then I need to remove the component video cables from the TV's input and run them to the AVR's component input? But then what outputs the the video signal from the AVR to the TV?

EDIT: I just noticed that there's a component 'monitor out' so I'm guessing I can simply run another set of component cables from the AVR to the TV's component inputs. Sound right?


----------

